
Zen Magnets burned $40k of buckyballs, got fined $5.5mil and still beat the feds - Trickilozis
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/shihan-qu-zen-magnets-cpsc_us_599216a4e4b08a247276b0ea
======
roh26it
I've been interested in this story for years. Since I Buckyballs a couple
years ago for the first time, then seeing so many of them going into the
furnace, such a shame. Glad to see you guys came out on top in the end.

